# Copyu colony in the UK??



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Bradistan - http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3102460/Invasion-of-the-giant-rats-in-Bradford.html


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Coypu have been here for years, I remember seeing one when I was a kid in the late 60s, it was down by the river where we used to play. At first we thought it was a small dog, it was obviously not a rat as it was way too big, but when it came closer it was quite easy to identify as a Coypu, I was crazy about natural history and had seem them in nature documentaries and in the zoo.


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

Graham said:


> Coypu have been here for years, I remember seeing one when I was a kid in the late 60s, it was down by the river where we used to play. At first we thought it was a small dog, it was obviously not a rat as it was way too big, but when it came closer it was quite easy to identify as a Coypu, I was crazy about natural history and had seem them in nature documentaries and in the zoo.


Yeah they have been here since the 1930's but were supposedly eradicated in 1989. Though i do find it hard to believe that they would get every single one..


----------

